# going out of business



## Six (May 29, 2006)

I thought the Columbus people would be interested to know that Byerly's is going out of business and will be gone by Thursday. 

They are selling everything in the store.

That's all I know for now.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Whoa...this is a surprise...or is it? Did AA have a role in this decision? I would love to get up there and see what's available (filters, lights) but alas I have zero money available and no time to drive up there.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

wow and they just moved to the henderson road location not that long ago, it is pretty tucked away though in the corner I dont think many people know its even there. Pretty sad, its a good LFS


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

does anyone know % 's off / discounts?


----------



## PAINKILLER1009 (Jan 3, 2007)

WOW!!!
Thats where I get my live blackworms at, AA dosent carry them.
I'm going down tuesday evening.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

75% off live stock, 50% off dry good, including tanks.

no other store had apart in the closing. the owner ran it into the ground (used it as a tax write off). Columbus is going to be hurting a lot for freshwater. the pet stores carry it, but it's all off a list. they never vary from it.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

btw, i was there monday and it was picked over already.


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

That's really sad. I've been going there for well over a decade. This is a really hard business to do well in. Soon it'll be nothing but Jack's, PetsMart and Wallmart. I make it a point to drop by and buy some things at A&E even though I could get better prices at these other places and online. Call me crazy, but I think the LFS is important.

-Russ


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

That's sad to hear about, even though it's out of my way and I've only been there once. I understand that they took pretty good care of their fish.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

My main concern is competition. Byerly's always had the gall the order in crazy fish species. They were the first to get in the Galaxy Rasbora in Columbus. As soon as they did it, AA did it. By's was also the only place to find oddball puffers and brackish water fish. 

I hope someone opens another store in town.


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

When you're out of school, with your fish store experience, why not do so yourself?

You know, I don't think a bad location (low rent district) would hurt a really good fish store, but moving it around would not do it any favors. 

I'd love to own one when I retire, maybe even a pet store with a good fish section, good enough to be very impressive, but I don't think it would do well in a small city, and I don't want to live in or commute to a big city. I don't see the need for the flashy setup of AA, though it's nice, as it adds a lot to overhead expenses. Just a clean store with a good fish and supplies section.


----------



## brynnhilde (May 13, 2006)

Well, Byerly's is closed forever. It has been the main store where we get all live stuff and many dry goods since we started with keeping fish. Now what? My wife and I were one of the last customers. We will miss it. The owner says he lives in Canton and is going to try a 1,000 sq foot saltwater shop up there. He did mention about having less skus with the saltwater shop and less stuff walking off. Maybe problem with theft? I do not have any good place to buy bettas and other odd balls here in Columbus. Depressing day indeed.


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

brynnhilde said:


> Well, Byerly's is closed forever . . .I do not have any good place to buy bettas and other odd balls here in Columbus. Depressing day indeed.


For bettas, try here:

http://www.brianstropicals.com/ohio_tropical_fish.html

the fellow has his shop somewhere up in the Polaris area. I don't know if he'll have the bettas you'll want, but he is local to the Columbus area and I thought I'd mention it.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

t2000kw said:


> When you're out of school, with your fish store experience, why not do so yourself?
> 
> You know, I don't think a bad location (low rent district) would hurt a really good fish store, but moving it around would not do it any favors.
> 
> I'd love to own one when I retire, maybe even a pet store with a good fish section, good enough to be very impressive, but I don't think it would do well in a small city, and I don't want to live in or commute to a big city. I don't see the need for the flashy setup of AA, though it's nice, as it adds a lot to overhead expenses. Just a clean store with a good fish and supplies section.


Yes, the thought it there. The issue is that we'd want to do more aquaculturing than a store front would allow. We'd have to figure out the schematic of it all, I guess. With the up front cost, it's going to be difficult, but you never know. We've had offers to back a store if you can believe that.  We're interested in dart frogs as well, so maybe it can be an hybrid store. Uggg.. I need to stop thinking about this!!

I'd like to start culturing and breeding marine fish/inverts/corals too. I'm sure that in the future the collection of these animals will be stopped completely or become very difficult (when we start collecting too much or keep ignoring the laws in some cases). Common wild caught animals like cleaner shrimp that are common now may not be at all if this happens. Sure it's a long shot in most people's eyes that collection is stopped, but maintaining marine species in aquaria and having the hobby be more self substaining can't hurt the animals or the hobby.


----------

